# the News from a small Island in Denmark



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

this afternoon a terrible boooom sounded just over the small island Ærø (Aeroe) in Denmark 
luckely one of our local reporters was able to snap a picture and follow up on it 
the boom was coming from a plane that made a sonic boom hurrying to deliver a parcel on the island with
paracute 
.








.
.
.

our reporter had an idea where to look for the paracute since he had reconiced the plane
and knocked on the door to the owner of the house he knew had conections outside the country

little did he knew that it was the daughter of the house that was the reciver of the parcel
she was kind enoff to invite him in and letting him see what she had reviced 
.









.
.









.

BREAKING NEWS
.

BREAKING NEWS 
.

BREAKING NEWS 
.

BREAKING NEWS

we have just been told that the local senorita Grosen is elected as the most beautyfull
at the local Shrovetide party last night dressed as a flamingodancer










.
.
she is very honoured and humble over they have elected her one more time









.
.

Back to the studio
.
.
I think we have to have a talk with that reporter since it more sounded like lazy news to us

now let us follow up on the history about the parcel

.

what is there in the parcel ? since it has to be deliverd by plane
.
.









.
.
lets us see









.
.
.

the reporter and Silke was speachless when she found out it was the twinsister to the beatyfull box 
that Mathilde in copenhagen recived a few weeks back

.









.
.
including a handwritten letter on Danish to Silke From the very well known and respected David Mitchell
better known under the alias Patron
our reporter cuoldn´t find out what was written in the letter since Silke said its a confidencial
and have to be hold as a secret 
but if we wuold be kind enof to bring her humble thank you to David from her 
.
.
.
.
and here we will end the news of the day by saying Thank you David known as Patron 
for giving a wonderfull surprice to the local girl Silke

brought to you by ÆCTV wishing you all the best for the day

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

A truly beautiful box for a very beautiful girl! How wonderful! David is kind and generous! What a wonderful present for the lovely Silke! Great story and I am thrilled to see her beautiful smile! 

Sheila


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Dennis, Silke is beautiful in her dress. And a package from David. Hmmmm with a letter. The box looks to be of many woods and many colors.
You tell a story so well. Thank you for sharing this with us my friend. Did Silke have as much fun as you did?


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

Wonderful News from ÆRO Dennis!!
Congratulations to Silke!!
Contest winner, and now the proud owner of a Patron original!!
Enjoy!!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Best wishes and congratulations !


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

how beautiful you look in that dress *silke*
of course you are the queen
and your smile is so nice to see

i hope you like the box
it is like your dad said

'sister' boxes with mathilde









enjoy !


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

This is quite the scheme Patron has going here . For years to come there are going to be women across the world that walk into their rooms, look at the keepsake on their dressers and think fondly of Mr. Patron. Well done. We should all leave such a legacy.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

David, you are quite someone.
Lovely boxes for lovely people.
Just shows you Dennis that there still are caring people in this world.
Well done Silke, you look fabulous.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

*silke*

wood from the bottom up
mahogany
purpleheart
redheart
holly
lacewood
claro walnut
satin wood
mahogany
maple hinges


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Hey Dennis,

A great story. you got me going with the sonic boom for a while.

So it looks like our friend David has struck again…

A beautifull box for a beautifull princess.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Congratulations Silke!

David - Another smile you've brought. Well done.

Dennis - Don't leave the day job.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

David wins the prize for being the nicest LJ. These girls have a good start at being members of the wood collectors society. There must have been some excitement going on when that package arrived.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

good morning all

this is a modern tale

these two sister boxes were both mailed from here
(a small town in new mexico)
at the same time (jan 20)
in those cute $10 boxes they have
(after they were weighed and stamped
they came to $45 each)
then the lady told me if you box them yourself at home
it would only be $18 each
(great marketing strategy)
silkes box arrived in los angeles on jan 24
mathildes box arrived there on jan 27

mathildes box arrived copenhagen
and delivered jan 31
silkes box got stalled in los angeles

i went to the post office here
and got the tracking number
and called the main office in washington dc
and was told it had been delivered to us customs
but couldn't understand why it wasn't on an airplane 
like mathildes box (perhaps a boat) ?
and that if i bought registered they would know where it was 
(of course for more money)
i called customs and was told they don't track parcels
and asked who gave me their phone number
that i should keep asking the post office for help
(who only track in this country
except mathildes was tracked all the way to her door) ?
denmark post office said they don't track anything till it is in the country
well i wondered why they were not sent thru new york
direct to denmark instead of 3/4 of the way around the world
(nobody knows why it is just the way it is)
so mathildes box took 11 days to be delivered
and silkes took 27 days

i just wanted you all to know 
in case you need to send something international
another thing i learned too
mark the custom papers as a gift
or the recipient will have to pay a 'duty' on it
equal to whatever the officials in that country decide to charge for it
(happened to recipients twice already)
i worry about putting to much insurance on things
as anyone along the way might keep it 
if they thought it was valuable
you must be able to prove it's worth
in case it gets lost or stolen
something hand made art is hard to prove

thank you all for the kind comments

enjoy your boxes girls
and keep the beautiful smiles coming !


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Dennis, you have yourself a beautiful senorita, she must have been the queen of the ball, and now has a box to keep her little girl things in, how wonderful…


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Dennis, thank you for the great repport, I laughed and smile big time.
Silke, you are a lucky girl like Mathilde, now you both have beautiful boxes made from the most beautiful kinds of wood, and from the hart of wonderful man. And yes you do look beautiful in that dress.
David, I am so happy it arrived, I almost could not bare to know that it might have been lost. Thank you again David for the kindness, these two girls got a true treasure for life, and you have shown them a example of true unselfish love.
All the best to all of you, from my heart,
Mads


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

OK, that's just fine, but who is the movie star in the dancing dress?

Wonderful boxes, great story, happy girls, pretty pictures….........doesn't come any better than that.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

David obviously has a way with the (young) ladies, especially the pretty ones. With the fine presents he is lavishing on them, it is obvious that he deserves their adoration too.

And a word of caution for you Dennis. Now that Silke not only looks like a beauty queen, but she actually is one. You may have to treat her more respectfully now and maybe bow before you speak to her, I know she will like that.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Wonderful story. *Silke* what a wonderful gift; way to go, *David*; and, *Dennis*, what a fortunate man you are to have a little princess like *Silke*. God bless you all.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com/


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

Very nice!
What a treat for both of the little ladies.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Hooooooooraaaaaaaay!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

hello foks I shuold say thank you from Silke for all the kind comments 
she had to lieve the room and go to herself 
since some of you guys kkow how to make a girl blush and shy as she is at this stage 
of her life she wuoldn´t let me see it ….. LOL
thuogh I have to admit I teased her a little when we translated them 

thank you from me too for being so kind to show her that there is good people all over the world 
its one thing I preciate on L J that no day goes without at least one have proofed it again and again 
that it is one of the best sites in the world

we both enjoy to look at the beautyfull box on her shelf 
even though she was thrilled about what was in the package I think her evening was the day before 
I know of two nights that was here today asking if she wuold go around with them during the day 
for the trick or treat stuff at Shrovetide monday ….......do ya think I have to polish the broadsword 
to defend my princess´s innocence ….

wait a minut ….. Silke just stock out her head and ask me to give a big ínternet hug to all
and one with a kiss to Patron …...........
David I think she likes and preciate the gift from you …....... 

have a great week foks … I know I will …. have one week vacation with Silke and no mum 
around during daytime

take care
Dennis


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

WOW 
thank you for the kiss *silke*
you just made my day

next time i want it from you direct
this is what happened
when your dad gave it to me









you two have a great week together


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

ha ha ha good one David 
by experience I know a good rubbermallet is the right cure for heads like that 
but ceep the glass of painkillers ready 

Dennis


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

since i am getting to that time 
when old people go thru a second childhood
when i get to this age again
i will call you* silke*


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

David I laughed big time from that first photo.
Is that you on the second?
Smiles,
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

that's me *mads* (or was)
when i was 27 or so

when i built this recording studio


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

waow what a floor David 
some work you have put into that …. do you know if it still excist

Dennis


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

still there dennis
has been thru many hands over the years
presently closed
there were to many drugs back then

i met john lennon the opening night there
and many others

'hotel california' by the eagles
was recorded there

i get news sometimes about it
but so far nobody has put up the money to buy it
and open it again


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

with so many musicians going thrugh there 
I wuold have gessed you would have had enoff work to do
in to the next century (2200)


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

musicians travel to much
to stick to any plan for long

they are always in someplace new
and surrounded by people
with different ideas

i have worked for a number of them
over the years

but they see so much they want
and can't remember half of it


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

David you are the man!
Hansome devil.
John Lenon, the Eagels you rock.
Big smile my friend,
Mads


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Selected list of albums recorded at Record Plant Sausalito (by year)
Side door, opens onto Marinship Way, across from the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers Bay Model

Some notable albums recorded and/or mixed at The Plant Studios include:

Pharoah Sanders: Thembi - 1971
New Riders of the Purple Sage: The Adventures of Panama Red - 1972
Sly and the Family Stone: Fresh - 1972-73
The Wailers: Talkin' Blues - 1973
Buddy Miles: Booger Bear - 1973
Buddy Miles: Chapter VII - 1973
Greg Allman: Laid Back - 1973
America: Hearts - 1975
Fleetwood Mac: Rumours by - 1976 (tracked at The Village, W. Los Angeles, California)
Stevie Wonder: Songs in the Key of Life - 197630
Dan Fogelberg and Tim Weisberg: Twin Sons of Different Mothers - 1978
Prince: For You - 1978
Rick James: Fire It Up - 1979
Rick James: Garden of Love - 1980
Rick James: Street Songs - 1981 (tracking also at Motown/Hitsville, W. Hollywood, California)
Maze: Joy and Pain - 1980
Marty Balin: Balin - 1981
Huey Lewis and the News: Sports - 1983 (one track recorded at The Automatt, San Francisco, California)
Grace Slick: Software - 1984
Jefferson Airplane: Nuclear Furniture - 1984
Heart: Heart - 1985 (also in Los Angeles)
John Fogerty: Centerfield - 1985
KBC Band: KBC Band - 1986
Todd Rundgren: Nearly Human - 1989
Mother Love Bone: Apple - 1990
Mariah Carey: Emotions - 1991 (co-tracked at Tarpan Studio, San Rafael, California)
Mariah Carey: Music Box - 1993
Metallica: Load - 1996
Metallica: ReLoad - 1997
Dave Matthews Band: Before These Crowded Streets - 1998
Carlos Santana: Supernatural - 1999 (also tracked at Fantasy Studios, Berkeley, California)
Deftones: White Pony - 2000
Dave Matthews Band: Busted Stuff - 2002
Papa Wheelie: Live Lycanthropy - 2002
The Fray: The Fray - 2009


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

the whole story 
about 
the 'record plant'
recording studios

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Record_Plant


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Amazing.
And you brought smiles and made a wonderful place to all those people with the work of your hands.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

while googleing this info

i found out 
they have a site to preserve this building
into a museum/center for the arts
the city wants to tear it down
and build expensive housing

the musicians are donating for it's buy from the bank

i joined the site last night

http://www.reverbnation.com/artist/control_room/2427497?tab=profile&subnav=profile_artist_info

as
davidmitchelldesignerwoodworker

and offered my help
as this and the trident restaurant are both in the same town
i'm hoping something comes of this
as both of these places might need some remodeling/renovation


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

good news David 
hope you and the rest get succes with it
you deserve to have your work on museum 
and I hope they know where to go for the renovation/restoring

take care
Dennis


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I hope they save these woodworking and music industry icons David.


----------

